

Aural, podcast app for iPhone (with promo codes) - elland
http://aural.fm

======
elland
A friend and I released a simple and nice podcast app, focused on experience
rather than features, what do you think of?

Here are a few promo codes:

6XA7TML4996F 9AR9Y9FLMMKL 9LWJP6PRT6J9

